# Got my FREE Anacondas Today!



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Well I have been in contact with a woman here in Columbus that was wanting to get rid of some anacondas. I built some 6'Lx2'Wx2'H Cages that have taken me 2 weeks to build as ther eis no corners cut on them and the best of everything. I went to pick them up today with the help of Honda_99. I now own 2 XXL Green Anacondas. The Female, she is 11 ft or so (proablly bigger she is huge) and she wieghs 39lbs. The male, he is 14-15' and he weighs 59lbs. So as you can see I have some huge ass snakes on my hands. She also had some other sweet stuff as well at her house. She is a vision cage dealer so she has them out the butt for all her snakes. She has retics, ball pyhtons, green burms, albino burms, rainbow boas, black throat monitor ( was in a 16'L x 4'W x 4'H enclosure custom made. I will post some pics of these beast in the next few days as I have got to get the camera, these bitches are huge!


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

cool deal,she just gave them to ya?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Where are all these people coming from with like 250+ posts??? I haven't seen them post till last saturday!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

How the hell do you catch and transport these monsters???


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Where are all these people coming from with like 250+ posts??? I haven't seen them post till last saturday!


 hmmm maybe you havnt been here much lately!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn..i want to see video of it eatting...congrads onthe pickup


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I've posted every day except for 8 since I've joined.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

bcollins has been around for a while...since feburary if you look at his profile.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

congrats!!!! that is alot of snake!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

oohhhh

well damnit people post consistently!! popping in here like ghosts.......


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

They are some huge motherfuckers, the male easily outpowered me and almost made it's way behind some heavy sh*t, they are BEASTS!!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

now i know that my piranhas are not going to be able to jump out of tank and eat me. those snakes would make me nervous because they could just squeeze the life out of me. aren't you nervous around those snakes BC?

Joe


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

no I am not nervous around them as I have held venemoid Albino Monocal Cobra before, tailed West African Gaboons and worked with alot of huge snakes. I am not new to the big snake game or snakes for that matter. I love these guys they are f*cking huge!


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

nice pickup, how much $? also aren't they a little light for snakes that big? i would expect them in the 100's+lbs


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

nah anacondas are pure muscle that weight seems just about right for their size.

You know what's a crazy snake? A Black Mamba....it's venom can kill a human in under 11 minutes.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

I got them for, you ready $00000000.00 for free! She was wanting to get rid of them. I found on kingsnake.com, a female that is smaller going for $650 and she was not tame my snakes are tame, and the male which is greatly smaller and mean was going for $250, I would say I easily got $1000.00 worth of snakes I beleive for free.


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

how much$ are those suckers gonna cost to feed? congrats man u cant get a better deal than free


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Do you think those anacondas can get 30' in captivity?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

congrats on your awesome deal :nod: but!!!


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

if u ever get tired of them, throw them in the P tank, or you can try to shove them in


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice pick up!


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

feeding will run like 500 dollars a year. I will be feeding them frozen/thawed rabbits every other week.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Bcollins111900 Posted on Nov 16 2003, 06:46 AM
> feeding will run like 500 dollars a year. I will be feeding them frozen/thawed rabbits every other week.


I concur.

I bet you probably have lotsa stray dogs and cats in your neighborhood, but then no more stray cats and dogs after getting those Anacondas. j/k


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

sell those bitches and get some good $$$!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

boxer said:


> nice pickup, how much $? also aren't they a little light for snakes that big? i would expect them in the 100's+lbs


 I was thinking the same thing. I've held 70 plus pound burms already around the same size.

Great pick up. Your hands are gonna be full!

I ran across a juvi Reticulated python yesterday for $150. Gorgeous little snake. Should I?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i think snakes are the sh*t but the toffee is just scared of it biting me then id have to kill it and their so strong plus anacondas if i did get a snake it wouldnt be the bniggest snake in the world!!!!!!!ummmmmmm no!!!! good sh*t though


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Excellent pickup, I don't know if that's a healthy weight but I'm sure you can get them healthy. Good luck devoting a ROOM to them!


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

they are in my bedroom, gf hates that trust me! They are at healthy weights as they have been eating 4 jumbo frozen thawed rats weekly. The one got an impaction from a rabbit a year ago so no rabbits for them, but I am going to try smaller rabbits as it is cheaper and more efficent. I move in less than a month to a bigger apartment, I will have am extra bedroom for nothing but my animals and fish! So sweet!


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

Sweet I used to have an albino burm that was 12ft long I knew a guy that had a reptile shop and he kept some rhino vipers and gaboons for himself he said he would rather mess with those than an anaconda he had for sale the damn thing tore his hand wide open and he needed stiches


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> , I will have am extra bedroom for nothing but my animals and fish!


Sweet indeed. I know all about the g/f issue, stand your ground!







No worthy girl wants a man that'll give up such a passion anyhow!








And I have heard that their bite is nasty.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Proud owner of an 11' red tail boa here!! The anacondas are cool but you have to be respnsible. So make sure you follow the "giant" snake rules. 
Also the weight of your new snakes is indeed a little low. They should be a little bit heftier. Remember also to keep them babies humid. Condas are notorius for CRAPPY sheds when they are to dry.
One more thing....BE CAREFUL! Condas are well known for rude behavior! Just when you think there tame WHAMMO!!!


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

SLAYER RULES!!!!!


----------

